

Stop Calling People Out - jeffgiesea
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/10/stop-calling-people-out/

======
soyiuz
This would work for children. I would find it patronizing if someone "called
me forth" like that.

------
erikpukinskis
This is good advice. Good to talk about in this context.

But I also see this advice given a lot in response to callings-out, and that's
often really destructive. It comes across as you saying the person being
violent is OK. It's the person calling them out who has the responsibility of
saying everything in the perfect even handed tone to get the violent person to
listen.

When the person doing the calling out is the recipient of the violence that's
a particularly nasty connotation.

------
tzakrajs
Maybe Mario is a bloody idiot and should be fired instead.

